# Next Toronto IBS Self Help Group Meeting on September 26



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Hello from the Toronto Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Groupand welcome back from our summer break.It has been a very busy summer. Novartis Pharmaceuticals Canada launchedtheir new IBS-C drug, Zelnorm, and there was encouraging news fromGlaxoSmithKline in the United States that Lotronex, for IBS-D, willbe re-marketed in the US beginning in December or January. SolvayPharmaceutical is completing their Phase III study for Cilansetron,their IBS-D medicine. These medicines are usually for severe cases of IBS.If you have Digital Cable and you subscribe to the Discovery HealthChannel be sure to see next weeks "Health on the Line" episode on TuesdaySeptember 24 at 11:00am. Avery Haines, the host, interviewed a memberof the IBS Self Help Group along with myself, Dr. Lawrence Cohen and adietitian about IBS. The show will also be on the Life Channel inJanuary 2003. I am very encouraged by the media interest in Canadain order to raise awareness about IBS. CTV and CBC have both expressed someinterest in also doing segments on IBS.The next meeting for the Toronto IBS Self Help Group is fast approaching.We will be meeting on Thursday, September 26, as usual at Mount Sinai Hospital,600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, from 7:00-8:30pm.If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.Hope to see you on Sept. 26.Jeff-------------------------------------------------------------------------Jeffrey Roberts, B.Sc.President & FounderIBS Self Help GroupEmail: ibs###ibsgroup.org


----------

